# Lindsay Lohan to pose for Playboy



## FuelRod

This is really quite sad.  Not the first troubled starlet to be spit out the bottom of the porn industry.
Hope she is not the next Dana Plato.

http://omg.yahoo.com/news/source-lindsay-lohan-appear-playboy-031549826.html?nc


----------



## GHook93

FuelRod said:


> This is really quite sad.  Not the first troubled starlet to be spit out the bottom of the porn industry.
> Hope she is not the next Dana Plato.
> 
> Source: Lindsay Lohan To Pose For Playboy - Yahoo! OMG!



Next stop? The porn industry.


----------



## Lovebears65

desperate people do desperate things for money


----------



## martybegan

Playboy's photographers and photoshoppers should be able to wash away the years of booze, drugs, and first im straight, then I'm a lesbian, then I'm ????????? sex. 

She looks pretty beat up nowadays, but those are still some nice hooters.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is really quite sad.  Not the first troubled starlet to be spit out the bottom of the porn industry.
> Hope she is not the next Dana Plato.
> 
> Source: Lindsay Lohan To Pose For Playboy - Yahoo! OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next stop? The porn industry.
Click to expand...


Not quite, she won't go that route unless there are no other options period, once you start in porn you can never shake the stigma and you will belong to that world forever. Playboy is pretty soft anyways and is hardly porn.


----------



## High_Gravity

She has a nice body for the most part, I am ok with this move.


----------



## High_Gravity

FuelRod said:


> This is really quite sad.  Not the first troubled starlet to be spit out the bottom of the porn industry.
> Hope she is not the next Dana Plato.
> 
> Source: Lindsay Lohan To Pose For Playboy - Yahoo! OMG!



Posing in Playboy doesn't mean they are going to end up at the bottom or do porn.


----------



## Mr Natural

High_Gravity said:


> She has a nice body for the most part, I am ok with this move.




I'd do her.


----------



## Article 15

She isn't showing anything new.

This will flop.


----------



## Zoom-boing

> Lindsay Lohan to pose for Playboy



Ew.


----------



## High_Gravity

Mr Clean said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has a nice body for the most part, I am ok with this move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do her.
Click to expand...


Me too, especially after I saw her in the movie Machete, she has a nice little body on her.


----------



## Sallow

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is really quite sad.  Not the first troubled starlet to be spit out the bottom of the porn industry.
> Hope she is not the next Dana Plato.
> 
> Source: Lindsay Lohan To Pose For Playboy - Yahoo! OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next stop? The porn industry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not quite, she won't go that route unless there are no other options period, once you start in porn you can never shake the stigma and you will belong to that world forever. Playboy is pretty soft anyways and is hardly porn.
Click to expand...


She's already done full frontal nudity in the film "Machete". I dunno why this is even a bump.


----------



## Sallow

High_Gravity said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has a nice body for the most part, I am ok with this move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too, especially after I saw her in the movie Machete, she has a nice little body on her.
Click to expand...


She's hot.

Who knows, this might even open a few doors. Get some more visceral roles for her.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sallow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, especially after I saw her in the movie Machete, she has a nice little body on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's hot.
> 
> Who knows, this might even open a few doors. Get some more visceral roles for her.
Click to expand...


Very true it can't hurt, Playboy is nothing like Hustler or Club where she would have to spread her lips and take a good dicking, she will be fine. Theres not much of a stigma with Playboy.


----------



## The Infidel

High_Gravity said:


> Very true it can't hurt, Playboy is nothing like Hustler or Club where she would have to spread her lips and take a good dicking, she will be fine. Theres not much of a stigma with Playboy.


----------



## BDBoop

Article 15 said:


> She isn't showing anything new.
> 
> This will flop.



She's done nude before?


----------



## High_Gravity

BDBoop said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She isn't showing anything new.
> 
> This will flop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's done nude before?
Click to expand...


She was nude in the movie Machete.


----------



## BDBoop

Oh. Well. I don't see this affecting sales any, though. It's not as though she'll be the only nude between the covers.


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She isn't showing anything new.
> 
> This will flop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's done nude before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was nude in the movie Machete.
Click to expand...


She did a spread in the New Yorker a while back as well.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's done nude before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was nude in the movie Machete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She did a spread in the New Yorker a while back as well.
Click to expand...


Oh I didn't know about that.


----------



## Article 15

BDBoop said:


> I don't see this affecting sales any



lol that's my point.


----------



## Avatar4321

My first reaction was "ew"

Second is it''s sad that she would descend that low.


----------



## koshergrl

I love wathcing men pretend that Playboy is wholesome fun.


----------



## Dragon

koshergrl said:


> I love wathcing men pretend that Playboy is wholesome fun.



Naked bodies ARE wholesome fun.


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> I love wathcing men pretend that Playboy is wholesome fun.



It is wholesome fun.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

She has to get out of jail first.   Last I saw of her she was being reamed by a judge for probation violations and the judge was flat out telling her she should expect to stay there for six months.


----------



## BDBoop

Article 15 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see this affecting sales any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol that's my point.
Click to expand...


I know. But I meant adversely.


----------



## BDBoop

This is reminding me of getting in Deep Serious at my last board, for linking to Charisma Carpenter's Playboy spread. Biggest infraction ding ever.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Another air brushed crack whore

No thanks


----------



## koshergrl

Baruch Menachem said:


> She has to get out of jail first. Last I saw of her she was being reamed by a judge for probation violations and the judge was flat out telling her she should expect to stay there for six months.


 maybe she got to visit with her dad in holding..he just got busted for DV.


----------



## koshergrl

High_Gravity said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love wathcing men pretend that Playboy is wholesome fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is wholesome fun.
Click to expand...

 
yeah, we all know  how wholesome the girls who hang at the Playboy mansion are.

And you asswipes think it's funny to encourage young girls to fall into that life. It's disgusting.


----------



## Dragon

koshergrl said:


> yeah, we all know  how wholesome the girls who hang at the Playboy mansion are.



I don't know any of them personally, do you?


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Ooopse, seems she is out on bail.   And she actually showed up for community service.


----------



## koshergrl

Dragon said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, we all know how wholesome the girls who hang at the Playboy mansion are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know any of them personally, do you?
Click to expand...

 
I avoid orgies, thanks. I don't have to be acquainted with the participants  to know they aren't wholesome, though. So spare me. And the fucks who look at my daughter and see a piece of meat will find out what a piece of meat feels like.


----------



## Liability

FuelRod said:


> This is really quite sad.  Not the first troubled starlet to be spit out the bottom of the porn industry.
> Hope she is not the next Dana Plato.
> 
> Source: Lindsay Lohan To Pose For Playboy - Yahoo! OMG!



Playboy publishes slick images of more or less pretty young women baring their breasts.

Lindsay Lohan has exposed her naked breasts on many prior occasions.  Not much new there.

Nowadays, Playboy also shows the naked female form below the waist.

Again, Ms. Lohan has had images of her vulva and vagina published in the past.  So again, this is not exactly something new.

Is it a bit of a come-down for her?

Yeah.   I think it is.  But don't worry about her becoming the next Dana Plato.  With the exception of the mere happenstance of still being alive, Lindsay is already there.


----------



## Dragon

koshergrl said:


> I avoid orgies, thanks. I don't have to be acquainted with the participants  to know they aren't wholesome, though. So spare me. And the fucks who look at my daughter and see a piece of meat will find out what a piece of meat feels like.



Ah, I see. So what you're saying is that human sexuality is "unwholesome."

I guess I should have seen that coming.


----------



## Liability

Dragon said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I avoid orgies, thanks. I don't have to be acquainted with the participants  to know they aren't wholesome, though. So spare me. And the fucks who look at my daughter and see a piece of meat will find out what a piece of meat feels like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I see. So what you're saying is that human sexuality is "unwholesome."
> 
> I guess I should have seen that coming.
Click to expand...


Is the sexual (and sexist) exploitation of women as objects of simple lust a wholesome thing, there, dragqueen??


----------



## Political Junky

She'll get top dollar for that spread.


----------



## Liability

Political Junky said:


> She'll get top dollar for that spread.



Sort of a akin to being a very expensive courtesan as opposed to some two bit ho?


----------



## Rozman

koshergrl said:


> I love wathcing men pretend that Playboy is wholesome fun.



What else is Playboy?
Pretty tame in this day and age.


----------



## Liability

Political Junky said:


> She'll get top dollar for that spread.



Because Lindsay Lohan has magic breasts and a special vagina?


----------



## rdean




----------



## Liability

rdean said:


>



rdork apparently thinks that LiLo is a "**** with teeth."

 Badly stained yellow teeth at that.

Is that what they mean by a "special vagina?"


----------



## Sherry

koshergrl said:


> I love wathcing men pretend that Playboy is wholesome fun.



It's not much different than your avatar.


----------



## whitehall

Digital photography can work wonders. Lohan needs the aging old rag as much as Playboy needs her.


----------



## Avatar4321

Dragon said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love wathcing men pretend that Playboy is wholesome fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naked bodies ARE wholesome fun.
Click to expand...


The exploitation and degradation of them are not.


----------



## Political Junky

Liability said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> She'll get top dollar for that spread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Lindsay Lohan has magic breasts and a special vagina?
Click to expand...

She's 25 and hot. There's not a man on here that wouldn't have sex with her if he got lucky.


----------



## Liability

Political Junky said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> She'll get top dollar for that spread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Lindsay Lohan has magic breasts and a special vagina?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's 25 and hot. There's not a man on here that wouldn't have sex with her if he got lucky.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't fuck her with the President's dick and you standing behind pushing.


----------



## Dragon

Avatar4321 said:


> The exploitation and degradation of them are not.



That describes a pimp peddling the flesh of slaves brought in from Asia and Latin America. It doesn't describe a situation where women are paid big bucks to pose in tasteful and relatively tame ways. There is no coercion involved, and no suggestion (let alone the reality) of anyone being forced to do anything.

About the only bad thing you can say about Playboy is that it's shallow. The only way anyone could call what they do "exploitation and degradation" is if anything sexual, or the display of naked bodies, is automatically given that label.


----------



## JakeStarkey

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is really quite sad.  Not the first troubled starlet to be spit out the bottom of the porn industry.
> Hope she is not the next Dana Plato.
> 
> Source: Lindsay Lohan To Pose For Playboy - Yahoo! OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next stop? The porn industry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not quite, she won't go that route unless there are no other options period, once you start in porn you can never shake the stigma and you will belong to that world forever. Playboy is pretty soft anyways and is hardly porn.
Click to expand...


Tracy Lord is the only one who crawled partially out of a hardcore porn career.  Some say Fran Dreisher did some hard XXX films, but no one has ever posted any real proof of it.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Political Junky said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> She'll get top dollar for that spread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Lindsay Lohan has magic breasts and a special vagina?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's 25 and hot. There's not a man on here that wouldn't have sex with her if he got lucky.
Click to expand...


And she probably has a wider variety of STDs than any collection of antibiotics can handle.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Baruch Menachem said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Lindsay Lohan has magic breasts and a special vagina?
> 
> 
> 
> She's 25 and hot. There's not a man on here that wouldn't have sex with her if he got lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And she probably has a wider variety of STDs than any collection of antibiotics can handle.
Click to expand...


A true boost and challenge to chemical research then.  Oh, and i would not have sex with her.


----------



## Avatar4321

Political Junky said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> She'll get top dollar for that spread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Lindsay Lohan has magic breasts and a special vagina?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's 25 and hot. There's not a man on here that wouldn't have sex with her if he got lucky.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't. Why on earth would I betray and hurt my beautiful wife for a few hours with Lindsay? Not to mention put myself and wife at risk for who knows what disease.

Why would any honorable man?


----------



## westwall

Political Junky said:


> She'll get top dollar for that spread.






Actually not.  Playboy offered 750,000 and she wanted a million and they declined.  They did go up a little, but they didn't pay top dollar.  She's damaged goods and I certainly wouldn't want to "do her".   No telling what STD's you'll get and she was never that attractive to me.  

Monica Belluci?  Now you're talkin!


----------



## NYcarbineer

Dragon said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love wathcing men pretend that Playboy is wholesome fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naked bodies ARE wholesome fun.
Click to expand...


*Did you mean holesome?*


----------



## NYcarbineer

Mr Clean said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has a nice body for the most part, I am ok with this move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do her.
Click to expand...


Hey look, a man who'd do a half way decent looking chick...

...how novel!!


----------



## Dragon

NYcarbineer said:


> Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love wathcing men pretend that Playboy is wholesome fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naked bodies ARE wholesome fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Did you mean holesome?*
Click to expand...


No, but that's also true.


----------



## martybegan

I just hope we get to see the Lindsay from a few years ago, when she had some meat on her bones, not the anorexic Lindsay you see currently.

There is something very unsexy about feeling the need to offer a girl a sandwich when you see her naked.


----------



## uscitizen

FuelRod said:


> This is really quite sad.  Not the first troubled starlet to be spit out the bottom of the porn industry.
> Hope she is not the next Dana Plato.
> 
> Source: Lindsay Lohan To Pose For Playboy - Yahoo! OMG!



Trouble is typical of child stars.
What you get for exempting child labor laws from hollywood.

IN any case I did not realize that Playboy had dropped this low.


----------



## blastoff

Well if I happen to pick up her issue I probably won't notice her pics.  I only look at Playboy for the articles, and ride elevators and go to shopping malls for the music.


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love wathcing men pretend that Playboy is wholesome fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is wholesome fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, we all know  how wholesome the girls who hang at the Playboy mansion are.
> 
> And you asswipes think it's funny to encourage young girls to fall into that life. It's disgusting.
Click to expand...


Whatever, go fuck yourself. Nobody is forcing her to do anything she is doing this on her own and she is an adult so you can take your condescending bitchy attitude and shove it up your shithole.


----------



## High_Gravity

JakeStarkey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next stop? The porn industry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite, she won't go that route unless there are no other options period, once you start in porn you can never shake the stigma and you will belong to that world forever. Playboy is pretty soft anyways and is hardly porn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tracy Lord is the only one who crawled partially out of a hardcore porn career.  Some say Fran Dreisher did some hard XXX films, but no one has ever posted any real proof of it.
Click to expand...


I didn't know Tracy Lord really made it out, and I never knew Fran Dreisher did porn.


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love wathcing men pretend that Playboy is wholesome fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is wholesome fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, we all know  how wholesome the girls who hang at the Playboy mansion are.
> 
> And you asswipes think it's funny to encourage young girls to fall into that life. It's disgusting.
Click to expand...


LMAO look at you with your avatar and you are criticizing women who show off their bodies? what a fucking hypocrite you are.


----------



## Mad Scientist

FuelRod said:


> This is really quite sad.  Not the first troubled starlet to be spit out the bottom of the porn industry.
> Hope she is not the next Dana Plato.
> 
> http://omg.yahoo.com/news/source-lindsay-lohan-appear-playboy-031549826.html?nc


PhotoShop is gonna' overheat fixin' her pics! She was pretty good lookin' a few years ago, now *not so much*.


----------



## martybegan

Mad Scientist said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is really quite sad.  Not the first troubled starlet to be spit out the bottom of the porn industry.
> Hope she is not the next Dana Plato.
> 
> Source: Lindsay Lohan To Pose For Playboy - Yahoo! OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> PhotoShop is gonna' overheat fixin' her pics! She was pretty good lookin' a few years ago, now *not so much*.
Click to expand...


True, but technology is king nowadays, and I repeat, she still has excellent hooters, as long as she isnt in her anorexic mode when the photos are taken.


----------



## Avatar4321

High_Gravity said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is wholesome fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, we all know  how wholesome the girls who hang at the Playboy mansion are.
> 
> And you asswipes think it's funny to encourage young girls to fall into that life. It's disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever, go fuck yourself. Nobody is forcing her to do anything she is doing this on her own and she is an adult so you can take your condescending bitchy attitude and shove it up your shithole.
Click to expand...


Doesnt have to be forced to do anything. Doesnt mean it's any less evil.


----------



## High_Gravity

Avatar4321 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, we all know  how wholesome the girls who hang at the Playboy mansion are.
> 
> And you asswipes think it's funny to encourage young girls to fall into that life. It's disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, go fuck yourself. Nobody is forcing her to do anything she is doing this on her own and she is an adult so you can take your condescending bitchy attitude and shove it up your shithole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesnt have to be forced to do anything. Doesnt mean it's any less evil.
Click to expand...


I don't think Playboy falls under the "evil" category, that sounds like something a mullah from Iran would say. I remember having discussions with you on this subject so we will just agree to disagree, if these images offend you nobody is forcing you to look.


----------



## Mr Natural

Avatar4321 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, we all know  how wholesome the girls who hang at the Playboy mansion are.
> 
> And you asswipes think it's funny to encourage young girls to fall into that life. It's disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, go fuck yourself. Nobody is forcing her to do anything she is doing this on her own and she is an adult so you can take your condescending bitchy attitude and shove it up your shithole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesnt have to be forced to do anything. Doesnt mean it's any less evil.
Click to expand...


Playboy evil?

You've got to be kidding! It's about as American as apple pie and baseball.


----------



## High_Gravity

Mr Clean said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, go fuck yourself. Nobody is forcing her to do anything she is doing this on her own and she is an adult so you can take your condescending bitchy attitude and shove it up your shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt have to be forced to do anything. Doesnt mean it's any less evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Playboy evil?
> 
> You've got to be kidding! It's about as American as apple pie and baseball.
Click to expand...


Yes, and its actually pretty tame compared to the other mags out there. If some of the people claiming Playboy is evil opened up a copy of a Buttman or Swank Magazine they would probably pass out in their chairs.


----------



## BDBoop

Mr Clean said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, go fuck yourself. Nobody is forcing her to do anything she is doing this on her own and she is an adult so you can take your condescending bitchy attitude and shove it up your shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt have to be forced to do anything. Doesnt mean it's any less evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Playboy evil?
> 
> You've got to be kidding! It's about as American as apple pie and baseball.
Click to expand...


And who would know this better than Mr. Clean? He defines 'clean'!


----------



## High_Gravity

I don't get why people who are religious want to take away everything they don't like from everyone else, some of you would fit in perfectly living in Iran or Saudi Arabia.


----------



## BDBoop

I do, but I'd kick off a shit storm of epic proportions if I shared.


----------



## koshergrl

I don't despise porn because I'm Christian, I despise it because it victimizes young girls, preys upon the vulnerable, and sends a really miserable message to the world about women.


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> I don't despise porn because I'm Christian, I despise it because it victimizes young girls, preys upon the vulnerable, and sends a really miserable message to the world about women.



Thats your opinion and thats fine.


----------



## uscitizen

High_Gravity said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, go fuck yourself. Nobody is forcing her to do anything she is doing this on her own and she is an adult so you can take your condescending bitchy attitude and shove it up your shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt have to be forced to do anything. Doesnt mean it's any less evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Playboy falls under the "evil" category, that sounds like something a mullah from Iran would say. I remember having discussions with you on this subject so we will just agree to disagree, if these images offend you nobody is forcing you to look.
Click to expand...


The nudity is evil crowd crack me up.
They will let their children watch freddy kruger and such but run screaming for a cop if their kid sees a naked boobie.
God mad us naked.  I do not believe that god supports cutting people up with chainsaws and such.
For those who believe in God.


----------



## koshergrl

I don't think anyone said nudity is evil.

What is being said is that porn (and yes, Playboy is porn) victimizes young women.

And it does.


----------



## Warrior102

People still read Playboy?


----------



## uscitizen

koshergrl said:


> I don't think anyone said nudity is evil.
> 
> What is being said is that porn (and yes, Playboy is porn) victimizes young women.
> 
> And it does.



Playboy is just nudity.  It is not huslter or some of the others who DO qualify as porn.


----------



## High_Gravity

uscitizen said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt have to be forced to do anything. Doesnt mean it's any less evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Playboy falls under the "evil" category, that sounds like something a mullah from Iran would say. I remember having discussions with you on this subject so we will just agree to disagree, if these images offend you nobody is forcing you to look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nudity is evil crowd crack me up.
> They will let their children watch freddy kruger and such but run screaming for a cop if their kid sees a naked boobie.
> God mad us naked.  I do not believe that god supports cutting people up with chainsaws and such.
> For those who believe in God.
Click to expand...


I agree, Playboy is basically just nudity they don't have sex acts in there like they do in Hustler or Club. Watching the new Saw movie with all the blood and gore is fine but god forbid they see a naked body.


----------



## High_Gravity

Warrior102 said:


> People still read Playboy?



Not really, no.


----------



## uscitizen

Playboy has writing in it?


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> I don't think anyone said nudity is evil.
> 
> What is being said is that porn (and yes, Playboy is porn) victimizes young women.
> 
> And it does.



Well than don't look at porn, problem solved.


----------



## koshergrl

It victimizes young girls, I don't look at it, and it's perfectly fine to say it's wrong, because it is. Just as I'm perfectly comfortable saying murder is wrong...even though I already don't commit murder. My responsibility doesn't end there. Sorry.


----------



## koshergrl

PS..think of these women next time you whack off to Playboy:

Home


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> It victimizes young girls, I don't look at it, and it's perfectly fine to say it's wrong, because it is. Just as I'm perfectly comfortable saying murder is wrong...even though I already don't commit murder. My responsibility doesn't end there. Sorry.



Wow murder is not even close to the same thing as porn, apples and dump trucks.


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> PS..think of these women next time you whack off to Playboy:
> 
> Home



You might want to consider moving to Iran.


----------



## koshergrl

High_Gravity said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS..think of these women next time you whack off to Playboy:
> 
> Home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to consider moving to Iran.
Click to expand...

 No thanks, one of my primary problems with Islam is the way it victimizes women and treats them as property.


----------



## koshergrl

"Ann Bissell is the first author/activist and sex industry survivor to bring out the connections between childhood sexual exploitation, PORNOGRAPHY, domestic prostitution and international trafficking. 'All of these are part of a continuum of sexual crimes that involve turning an actual person into a thing, a commodity. That which becomes a commodity is eventually disposable."

http://www.annebissell.com/


----------



## Dragon

koshergrl said:


> What is being said is that porn (and yes, Playboy is porn) victimizes young women.



How so? There is no coercion involved, the young women are well paid, and in many cases they can advance other careers through appearing in a Playboy shoot.

These days, even hard-core porn seldom victimizes anyone, except when it's breaking the law by e.g. using minors.

Even if I believed for a second that you have a feminist bone in your body, which I don't, the anti-erotic wing of radical feminism is the side of the movement I consider a perversion of its purpose. Every movement grows such tumors.


----------



## BDBoop

No, Playboy is not porn. You saying it is porn does not make it porn.


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS..think of these women next time you whack off to Playboy:
> 
> Home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to consider moving to Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks, one of my primary problems with Islam is the way it victimizes women and treats them as property.
Click to expand...


Yes but porn is prohibited in Islam, I actually think you would enjoy living there.


----------



## High_Gravity

BDBoop said:


> No, Playboy is not porn. You saying it is porn does not make it porn.



For religious wack jobs anything shows nudity is considered porn.


----------



## BDBoop

Does anybody even 'whack off to Playboy'? Teenage boys, maybe. Sheltered ones.


----------



## martybegan

High_Gravity said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone said nudity is evil.
> 
> What is being said is that porn (and yes, Playboy is porn) victimizes young women.
> 
> And it does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well than don't look at porn, problem solved.
Click to expand...


Playboy is the Diet Coke of Porn.


----------



## martybegan

koshergrl said:


> PS..think of these women next time you whack off to Playboy:
> 
> Home



Who the hell masturbates to playboy anyomore? Thats what the internet is for.


----------



## syrenn

FuelRod said:


> This is really quite sad.  Not the first troubled starlet to be spit out the bottom of the porn industry.
> Hope she is not the next Dana Plato.
> 
> Source: Lindsay Lohan To Pose For Playboy - Yahoo! OMG!




My guess is that she needs the money and not many people are knocking on her door anymore.


----------



## High_Gravity

martybegan said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone said nudity is evil.
> 
> What is being said is that porn (and yes, Playboy is porn) victimizes young women.
> 
> And it does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well than don't look at porn, problem solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Playboy is the Diet Coke of Porn.
Click to expand...


More like luke warm water with 1 ice cube.


----------



## High_Gravity

BDBoop said:


> Does anybody even 'whack off to Playboy'? Teenage boys, maybe. Sheltered ones.



Playboy doesn't do anything for me, I haven't bought an issue of their magazine since 2001.


----------



## High_Gravity

Koshergirl I find it odd you are so against Playboy but you have an avatar of a cute blonde woman with her hair covering her bare breasts, interesting.


----------



## BDBoop

High_Gravity said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is wholesome fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, we all know  how wholesome the girls who hang at the Playboy mansion are.
> 
> And you asswipes think it's funny to encourage young girls to fall into that life. It's disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO look at you with your avatar and you are criticizing women who show off their bodies? what a fucking hypocrite you are.
Click to expand...


I was wondering when somebody would make that point. Talk about two-faced and full of it.


----------



## koshergrl

Er..my avatar has clothes on if you'll notice.


----------



## BDBoop

koshergrl said:


> Er..my avatar has clothes on if you'll notice.



Errr, no not really.

One bikini bottom does not equal "clothed."


----------



## koshergrl

It does when her top is covered. Your imagination is providing the porn, not me.


----------



## BDBoop

Still not clothing. Try again. 

That ensemble doesn't require an imagination.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> Still not clothing. Try again.
> 
> That ensemble doesn't require an imagination.





Actually it looks about like something playboy would use as a cover shot.


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> Er..my avatar has clothes on if you'll notice.



HA barely, she has her hair covering her bare breasts in a sensous post, stop acting like you have mother Teresa in your avatar.


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> It does when her top is covered. Your imagination is providing the porn, not me.



The avatar is not porn but you are doing a poor job pleading your case, the point is you are here hammering playboy but at the same time have an avatar of a scantily clad blonde women with her hair covering her bare breasts, most folks would say that is hyprocritical.


----------



## Liability

BDBoop said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Er..my avatar has clothes on if you'll notice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Errr, no not really.
> 
> One bikini bottom does not equal "clothed."
Click to expand...


I can't tell if she's attired under the cascading hair covering her (presumably perky) breasts.


----------



## High_Gravity

Liability said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Er..my avatar has clothes on if you'll notice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Errr, no not really.
> 
> One bikini bottom does not equal "clothed."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't tell if she's attired under the cascading hair covering her (presumably perky) breasts.
Click to expand...


Either way that is a sensuous pose, nobody can deny that.


----------



## Liability

High_Gravity said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Errr, no not really.
> 
> One bikini bottom does not equal "clothed."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell if she's attired under the cascading hair covering her (presumably perky) breasts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Either way that is a sensuous pose, nobody can deny that.
Click to expand...


I find her gently curved hips, nicely formed waist and flat belly attractive, too.

I have meant to ask koshergrl if the lass used in her avie is Jewish.


----------



## koshergrl

Of course!


----------



## BDBoop

Liability said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Er..my avatar has clothes on if you'll notice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Errr, no not really.
> 
> One bikini bottom does not equal "clothed."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't tell if she's attired under the cascading hair covering her (presumably perky) breasts.
Click to expand...


If they weren't perky, nipples would be hanging below where the cascade ends.


----------



## koshergrl

High_Gravity said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Errr, no not really.
> 
> One bikini bottom does not equal "clothed."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell if she's attired under the cascading hair covering her (presumably perky) breasts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Either way that is a sensuous pose, nobody can deny that.
Click to expand...

 
Isn't she just ...walking? Standing? I don't remember, I have the pics turned off, lol...


----------



## Liability

koshergrl said:


> Of course!



Nice.


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell if she's attired under the cascading hair covering her (presumably perky) breasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way that is a sensuous pose, nobody can deny that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't she just ...walking? Standing? I don't remember, I have the pics turned off, lol...
Click to expand...


Shes standing there beautifully, very good looking young lady.


----------



## Dabs

Why am I not surprised??
Lohan has been a troubled person for quite some time, and as somebody already mentioned....desperate times call for desperate measures.
Her 'acting' career....if one could it that, will never be on the game again. Who is going to want her??
Her Mother and Father both seem to be worthless as parents.
She needs money....and if this was what she has left to turn to, her and most others like her, are going to go for it.
Do I think she's wise??.....No.
Do I think it will make her more famous??...No....maybe for the teenage nerds.
Will I look at, or purchase the Playboy she's in??....a big fuck no!
She probably thinks what she's planning to do now, is the right thing for her...but I'm betting, years down the road, she will have regrets.
Posing for Playboy tho, doesn't always mean one has to be entirely naked.
Demi Moore posed on the cover of Playboy....I think it was Playboy, maybe it was another magazine (??)....while she was about 8 months pregnant, and she had her legs curved so nothing in the pubic area was shown and she had her arms and hands placed over her breasts. She really did look quite pretty, and no "naughty" body parts were shown, and yet she was naked. I thought that was tastefully done.
Somehow tho, I don't expect Lohan's posing in Playboy to be listed as "tastefully" ~LoL~


----------



## High_Gravity

Dabs said:


> Why am I not surprised??
> Lohan has been a troubled person for quite some time, and as somebody already mentioned....desperate times call for desperate measures.
> *Her 'acting' career....if one could it that, will never be on the game again. Who is going to want her??*Her Mother and Father both seem to be worthless as parents.
> She needs money....and if this was what she has left to turn to, her and most others like her, are going to go for it.
> Do I think she's wise??.....No.
> Do I think it will make her more famous??...No....maybe for the teenage nerds.
> Will I look at, or purchase the Playboy she's in??....a big fuck no!
> She probably thinks what she's planning to do now, is the right thing for her...but I'm betting, years down the road, she will have regrets.
> Posing for Playboy tho, doesn't always mean one has to be entirely naked.
> Demi Moore posed on the cover of Playboy....I think it was Playboy, maybe it was another magazine (??)....while she was about 8 months pregnant, and she had her legs curved so nothing in the pubic area was shown and she had her arms and hands placed over her breasts. She really did look quite pretty, and no "naughty" body parts were shown, and yet she was naked. I thought that was tastefully done.
> Somehow tho, I don't expect Lohan's posing in Playboy to be listed as "tastefully" ~LoL~



Actually Dabs, she was just in Machete and I heard she playing John Gottis daughter in the new John Gotti movie that will feature Joe Pesci and Robert Deniro, I think Lindsey is actually a decent actor and can do good in horror/drama roles.


----------



## Dabs

High_Gravity said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I not surprised??
> Lohan has been a troubled person for quite some time, and as somebody already mentioned....desperate times call for desperate measures.
> *Her 'acting' career....if one could it that, will never be on the game again. Who is going to want her??*Her Mother and Father both seem to be worthless as parents.
> She needs money....and if this was what she has left to turn to, her and most others like her, are going to go for it.
> Do I think she's wise??.....No.
> Do I think it will make her more famous??...No....maybe for the teenage nerds.
> Will I look at, or purchase the Playboy she's in??....a big fuck no!
> She probably thinks what she's planning to do now, is the right thing for her...but I'm betting, years down the road, she will have regrets.
> Posing for Playboy tho, doesn't always mean one has to be entirely naked.
> Demi Moore posed on the cover of Playboy....I think it was Playboy, maybe it was another magazine (??)....while she was about 8 months pregnant, and she had her legs curved so nothing in the pubic area was shown and she had her arms and hands placed over her breasts. She really did look quite pretty, and no "naughty" body parts were shown, and yet she was naked. I thought that was tastefully done.
> Somehow tho, I don't expect Lohan's posing in Playboy to be listed as "tastefully" ~LoL~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Dabs, she was just in Machete and I heard she playing John Gottis daughter in the new John Gotti movie that will feature Joe Pesci and Robert Deniro, I think Lindsey is actually a decent actor and can do good in horror/drama roles.
Click to expand...


I remember her from The Parent Trap and Freaky Friday, I thought she was awful in those 
Machete sounds like a horror flick, and if so, that will explain why I haven't seen or heard of it, I don't do horror and I am also not a Mafia fan, movies or otherwise, so I know for certain......I won't be watching her in a movie about John Gotti.
So.....if I overlooked some her best acting roles, my bad.........I really just know how her life has sort of been going to shit here lately because of drugs.


----------



## High_Gravity

Dabs said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I not surprised??
> Lohan has been a troubled person for quite some time, and as somebody already mentioned....desperate times call for desperate measures.
> *Her 'acting' career....if one could it that, will never be on the game again. Who is going to want her??*Her Mother and Father both seem to be worthless as parents.
> She needs money....and if this was what she has left to turn to, her and most others like her, are going to go for it.
> Do I think she's wise??.....No.
> Do I think it will make her more famous??...No....maybe for the teenage nerds.
> Will I look at, or purchase the Playboy she's in??....a big fuck no!
> She probably thinks what she's planning to do now, is the right thing for her...but I'm betting, years down the road, she will have regrets.
> Posing for Playboy tho, doesn't always mean one has to be entirely naked.
> Demi Moore posed on the cover of Playboy....I think it was Playboy, maybe it was another magazine (??)....while she was about 8 months pregnant, and she had her legs curved so nothing in the pubic area was shown and she had her arms and hands placed over her breasts. She really did look quite pretty, and no "naughty" body parts were shown, and yet she was naked. I thought that was tastefully done.
> Somehow tho, I don't expect Lohan's posing in Playboy to be listed as "tastefully" ~LoL~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Dabs, she was just in Machete and I heard she playing John Gottis daughter in the new John Gotti movie that will feature Joe Pesci and Robert Deniro, I think Lindsey is actually a decent actor and can do good in horror/drama roles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember her from The Parent Trap and Freaky Friday, I thought she was awful in those
> Machete sounds like a horror flick, and if so, that will explain why I haven't seen or heard of it, I don't do horror and I am also not a Mafia fan, movies or otherwise, so I know for certain......I won't be watching her in a movie about John Gotti.
> So.....if I overlooked some her best acting roles, my bad.........I really just know how her life has sort of been going to shit here lately because of drugs.
Click to expand...


How come females get such a hard time when they make mistakes but yet men like Charlie Sheen, Mel Gibson, Kobe Bryant, Tiger Woods and Nicholas Cage get a pass when they fuck up royally? I think Lindsey will be ok, young women makes mistakes all the time.


----------



## koshergrl

Machete is a spoof I think, action/blood guts stuff....

I like Lindsay Lohan as an actress. I think Mean Girls is brilliant, I loved both Freaky Friday and the Parent Trap.

But I hate to see the young kids fall into the whole Hollywood thing because you know how they end up. They're exploited and abused and if they don't have a strong family that will run interference for them, they end up like so many of the bunnies and child actors end up. Dead, diseased, addicted. It's so sad.


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> Machete is a spoof I think, action/blood guts stuff....
> 
> I like Lindsay Lohan as an actress. I think Mean Girls is brilliant, I loved both Freaky Friday and the Parent Trap.
> 
> But I hate to see the young kids fall into the whole Hollywood thing because you know how they end up. They're exploited and abused and if they don't have a strong family that will run interference for them, they end up like so many of the bunnies and child actors end up. Dead, diseased, addicted. It's so sad.



I think she will be ok, young people are vulnerable to these kind of mistakes, Charlie Sheen and Mel Gibson fucked up royally and I don't see people giving them that hard of a time as Lindsay.


----------



## koshergrl

Gia Carangi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Anna Nicole Smith - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Teals_Of_Wonder

Obama will be in line to get a copy. Remember when he checked out some little girls butt?


----------



## koshergrl

High_Gravity said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Machete is a spoof I think, action/blood guts stuff....
> 
> I like Lindsay Lohan as an actress. I think Mean Girls is brilliant, I loved both Freaky Friday and the Parent Trap.
> 
> But I hate to see the young kids fall into the whole Hollywood thing because you know how they end up. They're exploited and abused and if they don't have a strong family that will run interference for them, they end up like so many of the bunnies and child actors end up. Dead, diseased, addicted. It's so sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she will be ok, young people are vulnerable to these kind of mistakes, Charlie Sheen and Mel Gibson fucked up royally and I don't see people giving them that hard of a time as Lindsay.
Click to expand...

 
I hope so, she seems fairly tough and of course she's just so young, the possibility is there for her to really kick ass between now and when she's 50, if she can get her head out of her buttinski! Hopefully she won't od before then.


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Machete is a spoof I think, action/blood guts stuff....
> 
> I like Lindsay Lohan as an actress. I think Mean Girls is brilliant, I loved both Freaky Friday and the Parent Trap.
> 
> But I hate to see the young kids fall into the whole Hollywood thing because you know how they end up. They're exploited and abused and if they don't have a strong family that will run interference for them, they end up like so many of the bunnies and child actors end up. Dead, diseased, addicted. It's so sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she will be ok, young people are vulnerable to these kind of mistakes, Charlie Sheen and Mel Gibson fucked up royally and I don't see people giving them that hard of a time as Lindsay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope so, she seems fairly tough and of course she's just so young, the possibility is there for her to really kick ass between now and when she's 50, if she can get her head out of her buttinski! Hopefully she won't od before then.
Click to expand...


I think she'll be ok as long as she can kick the drugs, she has an upcoming role as John Gottis daughter in the new Gotti movie and if she kills that she will be cool, I think she can fix things.


----------



## koshergrl

For those who think Playboy is wholesome:

Dead Playboy Playmates - Who's Alive and Who's Dead


----------



## BDBoop

Dabs said:


> Why am I not surprised??
> Lohan has been a troubled person for quite some time, and as somebody already mentioned....desperate times call for desperate measures.
> Her 'acting' career....if one could it that, will never be on the game again. Who is going to want her??
> Her Mother and Father both seem to be worthless as parents.
> She needs money....and if this was what she has left to turn to, her and most others like her, are going to go for it.
> Do I think she's wise??.....No.
> Do I think it will make her more famous??...No....maybe for the teenage nerds.
> Will I look at, or purchase the Playboy she's in??....a big fuck no!
> She probably thinks what she's planning to do now, is the right thing for her...but I'm betting, years down the road, she will have regrets.
> Posing for Playboy tho, doesn't always mean one has to be entirely naked.
> Demi Moore posed on the cover of Playboy....I think it was Playboy, maybe it was another magazine (??)....while she was about 8 months pregnant, and she had her legs curved so nothing in the pubic area was shown and she had her arms and hands placed over her breasts. She really did look quite pretty, and no "naughty" body parts were shown, and yet she was naked. I thought that was tastefully done.
> Somehow tho, I don't expect Lohan's posing in Playboy to be listed as "tastefully" ~LoL~



Some portion of your post could describe Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## BDBoop

koshergrl said:


> For those who think Playboy is wholesome:
> 
> Dead Playboy Playmates - Who's Alive and Who's Dead



Your avvie is still mostly naked. Put some clothes on before you try to contribute.


----------



## koshergrl

Suck my left tit, you stupid twat.


----------



## Dragon

koshergrl said:


> For those who think Playboy is wholesome:
> 
> Dead Playboy Playmates - Who's Alive and Who's Dead



Do you really think this indicates anything of significance?


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> Suck my left tit, you stupid twat.



Whoa, that was uncalled for.


----------



## High_Gravity

BDBoop said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I not surprised??
> Lohan has been a troubled person for quite some time, and as somebody already mentioned....desperate times call for desperate measures.
> Her 'acting' career....if one could it that, will never be on the game again. Who is going to want her??
> Her Mother and Father both seem to be worthless as parents.
> She needs money....and if this was what she has left to turn to, her and most others like her, are going to go for it.
> Do I think she's wise??.....No.
> Do I think it will make her more famous??...No....maybe for the teenage nerds.
> Will I look at, or purchase the Playboy she's in??....a big fuck no!
> She probably thinks what she's planning to do now, is the right thing for her...but I'm betting, years down the road, she will have regrets.
> Posing for Playboy tho, doesn't always mean one has to be entirely naked.
> Demi Moore posed on the cover of Playboy....I think it was Playboy, maybe it was another magazine (??)....while she was about 8 months pregnant, and she had her legs curved so nothing in the pubic area was shown and she had her arms and hands placed over her breasts. She really did look quite pretty, and no "naughty" body parts were shown, and yet she was naked. I thought that was tastefully done.
> Somehow tho, I don't expect Lohan's posing in Playboy to be listed as "tastefully" ~LoL~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some portion of your post could describe Robert Downey Jr.
Click to expand...


Or Mel Gibson but he is actually way worse.


----------



## koshergrl

High_Gravity said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suck my left tit, you stupid twat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, that was uncalled for.
Click to expand...

 
You know she's been thinking about it.


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suck my left tit, you stupid twat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, that was uncalled for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know she's been thinking about it.
Click to expand...


Thats a normal thing to think about.


----------



## Dot Com

BDBoop said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who think Playboy is wholesome:
> 
> Dead Playboy Playmates - Who's Alive and Who's Dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your avvie is still mostly naked. Put some clothes on before you try to contribute.
Click to expand...


koshergirl has no business sermonizing in this thread given her scantily clad/1/2 naked AV. She is perpetuating the very thing she is decrying LOL. Hypocrisy anyone?


----------



## koshergrl

My avie isn't a playboy centerfold, sorry.


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> My avie isn't a playboy centerfold, sorry.



She could be, shes very attractive.


----------



## High_Gravity

Dot Com said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who think Playboy is wholesome:
> 
> Dead Playboy Playmates - Who's Alive and Who's Dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your avvie is still mostly naked. Put some clothes on before you try to contribute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> koshergirl has no business sermonizing in this thread given her scantily clad/1/2 naked AV. She is perpetuating the very thing she is decrying LOL. Hypocrisy anyone?
Click to expand...


This has been pointed out a few times.


----------



## Dot Com

koshergrl said:


> My avie isn't a playboy centerfold, sorry.



Its EXACTLY the type of pic they'd put on the cover though. Come back after you sort that out


----------



## koshergrl

So? I dont' care what they put on the cover. The cover is meant to make it palatable for the masses, to make it APPEAR wholesome.

It's not wholesome, however, and it's porn. You won't see me whining about Vogue or Redbook or even SI's swimsuit issues....it's not about the cover.


----------



## BDBoop

You keep setting the standard there, sunshine. However, I won't act on your - what. Suggestion? Orders? I prefer to go with the 'whatsoever' school of thought. You might want to consider it sometime.

And put some clothes on.

Phil 4:8  8 Finally, brothers and sisters, whatever is true, whatever is noble, whatever is right, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is admirable&#8212;if anything is excellent or praiseworthy&#8212;think about such things.


----------



## Mr Natural

koshergrl said:


> So? I dont' care what they put on the cover. The cover is meant to make it palatable for the masses, to make it APPEAR wholesome.
> 
> It's not wholesome, however, and it's porn. You won't see me whining about Vogue or Redbook or even SI's swimsuit issues....it's not about the cover.



There's no "money shot" in Playboy.

No money shot, no porn.  

Sorry, you lose.


----------



## BDBoop

I'm still laughing at "You know she wants to." 53 y/o grandmother of soon to be seven, only ever been with males, - but suddenly I want to do what now?


----------



## High_Gravity

Mr Clean said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? I dont' care what they put on the cover. The cover is meant to make it palatable for the masses, to make it APPEAR wholesome.
> 
> It's not wholesome, however, and it's porn. You won't see me whining about Vogue or Redbook or even SI's swimsuit issues....it's not about the cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no "money shot" in Playboy.
> 
> No money shot, no porn.
> 
> Sorry, you lose.
Click to expand...


Correct, playboy doesn't even have the girls engage in sex acts like other more racy magazines like Swank, Hustler and Club, in those magazines the girls are engaged in sex acts with men and other women so they qualify as porn, saying Playboy is porn is stretching it.


----------



## High_Gravity

BDBoop said:


> I'm still laughing at "You know she wants to." 53 y/o grandmother of soon to be seven, only ever been with males, - but suddenly I want to do what now?



Theres always a first time.


----------



## BDBoop

High_Gravity said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still laughing at "You know she wants to." 53 y/o grandmother of soon to be seven, only ever been with males, - but suddenly I want to do what now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theres always a first time.
Click to expand...


Yeah, my mind isn't nailed shut on that front. 

But I am nowhere near ready to dip tootsie in that particular pool.

Not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## Dot Com

koshergrl said:


> So? I dont' care what they put on the cover. The cover is meant to make it palatable for the masses, to make it APPEAR wholesome.
> 
> It's not wholesome, however, and it's porn. You won't see me whining about Vogue or Redbook or even SI's swimsuit issues....it's not about the cover.



You remind me of Ashcroft when he had those drapes over the Spirit of Justice statue  You must abhor art class as well eh?
USATODAY.com - Justice Department covers partially nude statues


----------



## geauxtohell

koshergrl said:


> Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, we all know how wholesome the girls who hang at the Playboy mansion are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know any of them personally, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I avoid orgies, thanks. I don't have to be acquainted with the participants  to know they aren't wholesome, though. So spare me. And the fucks who look at my daughter and see a piece of meat will find out what a piece of meat feels like.
Click to expand...


Considering your avatar, I am just curious if your toe was stuck in the track when the irony train hit you.

Men saw women as sexual objects before Playboy was conceived wand will do so afterwards.  

Quit bitching about what others do in the privacy of their own home and mind your own and it shouldn't be a problem.  

Damn.  Talk about tangential thinking.  What in the hell does Lindsey Lohan + Playboy have to do with your family members?


----------



## High_Gravity

geauxtohell said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know any of them personally, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I avoid orgies, thanks. I don't have to be acquainted with the participants  to know they aren't wholesome, though. So spare me. And the fucks who look at my daughter and see a piece of meat will find out what a piece of meat feels like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering your avatar, I am just curious if your toe was stuck in the track when the irony train hit you.
> 
> Men saw women as sexual objects before Playboy was conceived wand will do so afterwards.
> 
> Quit bitching about what others do in the privacy of their own home and mind your own and it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Damn.  Talk about tangential thinking.  What in the hell does Lindsey Lohan + Playboy have to do with your family members?
Click to expand...


----------



## geauxtohell

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still not clothing. Try again.
> 
> That ensemble doesn't require an imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it looks about like something playboy would use as a cover shot.
Click to expand...


I think I see the bunny.


----------



## geauxtohell

koshergrl said:


> So? I dont' care what they put on the cover. The cover is meant to make it palatable for the masses, to make it APPEAR wholesome.
> 
> It's not wholesome, however, and it's porn. You won't see me whining about Vogue or Redbook or even SI's swimsuit issues....it's not about the cover.



Define "pornography".


----------



## geauxtohell

koshergrl said:


> So? I dont' care what they put on the cover. The cover is meant to make it palatable for the masses, to make it APPEAR wholesome.
> 
> It's not wholesome, however, and it's porn. You won't see me whining about Vogue or Redbook or even SI's swimsuit issues....it's not about the cover.



I think the more interesting question is why you feel the need to have that as your avatar.

Or, more bluntly:  "You aren't fooling anybody."


----------



## High_Gravity

geauxtohell said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? I dont' care what they put on the cover. The cover is meant to make it palatable for the masses, to make it APPEAR wholesome.
> 
> It's not wholesome, however, and it's porn. You won't see me whining about Vogue or Redbook or even SI's swimsuit issues....it's not about the cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the more interesting question is why you feel the need to have that as your avatar.
> 
> Or, more bluntly:  "You aren't fooling anybody."
Click to expand...


Ironically the girl in her avatar looks like the adult film star Aurora Snow.


----------



## syrenn

High_Gravity said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suck my left tit, you stupid twat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, that was uncalled for.
Click to expand...


Ah that under the skin thing. A nerve must have been struck.


----------



## BDBoop

geauxtohell said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? I dont' care what they put on the cover. The cover is meant to make it palatable for the masses, to make it APPEAR wholesome.
> 
> It's not wholesome, however, and it's porn. You won't see me whining about Vogue or Redbook or even SI's swimsuit issues....it's not about the cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the more interesting question is why you feel the need to have that as your avatar.
> 
> Or, more bluntly:  "You aren't fooling anybody."
Click to expand...


Or even more bluntly, "If Playboy is porn, then so is her avatar."


----------



## syrenn

koshergrl said:


> My avie isn't a playboy centerfold, sorry.




No... but it is the EXACT thing they would put on the cover. Just enough covered up to pass the censor.


----------



## geauxtohell

syrenn said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My avie isn't a playboy centerfold, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... but it is the EXACT thing they would put on the cover. Just enough covered up to pass the censor.
Click to expand...


Which means KG thinks she's got just enough moral high ground to think she has a shred of credibility on this issue.


----------



## syrenn

koshergrl said:


> So? I dont' care what they put on the cover. The cover is meant to make it palatable for the masses, to make it APPEAR wholesome.
> 
> It's not wholesome, however, and it's porn. You won't see me whining about Vogue or Redbook or even SI's swimsuit issues....it's not about the cover.




Just think of playboy as the the hot romance novels for men. You know the ones for women... they stock the supermarkets with them at the check out stand. The soft pron for women is quite a hot seller ya know... they just call it romance.


----------



## Dot Com

Its analogous to jumping head-first into a "murder is wrong" thread w/ a Manson avatar


----------



## High_Gravity

geauxtohell said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My avie isn't a playboy centerfold, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... but it is the EXACT thing they would put on the cover. Just enough covered up to pass the censor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which means KG thinks she's got just enough moral high ground to think she has a shred of credibility on this issue.
Click to expand...


Plus if you are against porn supposedly, why would tell you another woman to suck your left tit?


----------



## High_Gravity

Dot Com said:


> Its analogous to jumping head-first into a "murder is wrong" thread w/ a Manson avatar



Or going on a campaign against Alcohol with a Bud Weiser avatar.


----------



## syrenn

geauxtohell said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My avie isn't a playboy centerfold, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... but it is the EXACT thing they would put on the cover. Just enough covered up to pass the censor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which means KG thinks she's got just enough moral high ground to think she has a shred of credibility on this issue.
Click to expand...



Sadly... yes she_ thinks_ that. Playboy is actually a class act compared to what is out there.


----------



## Sky Dancer

I've seen her kissing her GF.


----------



## Liability

Playboy is porn.  It aint especially hardcore porn.  But porn is still porn.  (Not all porn is created equal.)

Koshergrl's avie is simply not porn.  It is a semi-suggestive image of a pretty young woman.   

Lindsay Lohan will be doing "porn" in a mild way if she gets naked for Playboy.  I wouldn't buy the issue or even go out of my way to take a peek at her photo-spread.  And I'm not offended at porn, per se, either.

I'm just not all that interested in poor old Lindsay Lohan.  I deem her a troubled young woman and I think she's presently heading for an tragic end.  So, money issues notwithstanding, I don't think Playboy is a good move for her in terms of her long term health and well-being.

I also don't give a damn if she's a lesbian or not.


----------



## syrenn

Liability said:


> Playboy is porn.  It aint especially hardcore porn.  But porn is still porn.  (Not all porn is created equal.)
> 
> Koshergrl's avie is simply not porn.  It is a semi-suggestive image of a pretty young woman.
> 
> Lindsay Lohan will be doing "porn" in a mild way if she gets naked for Playboy.  I wouldn't buy the issue or even go out of my way to take a peek at her photo-spread.  And I'm not offended at porn, per se, either.
> 
> I'm just not all that interested in poor old Lindsay Lohan.  I deem her a troubled young woman and I think she's presently heading for an tragic end.  So, money issues notwithstanding, I don't think Playboy is a good move for her in terms of her long term health and well-being.
> 
> I also don't give a damn if she's a lesbian or not.




is KG avi or is it not _just _the type of picture that playboy would use on its cover?


----------



## Liability

syrenn said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Playboy is porn.  It aint especially hardcore porn.  But porn is still porn.  (Not all porn is created equal.)
> 
> Koshergrl's avie is simply not porn.  It is a semi-suggestive image of a pretty young woman.
> 
> Lindsay Lohan will be doing "porn" in a mild way if she gets naked for Playboy.  I wouldn't buy the issue or even go out of my way to take a peek at her photo-spread.  And I'm not offended at porn, per se, either.
> 
> I'm just not all that interested in poor old Lindsay Lohan.  I deem her a troubled young woman and I think she's presently heading for an tragic end.  So, money issues notwithstanding, I don't think Playboy is a good move for her in terms of her long term health and well-being.
> 
> I also don't give a damn if she's a lesbian or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is KG avi or is it not _just _the type of picture that playboy would use on its cover?
Click to expand...


It is akin to some things they might use for a cover.

Playboy covers aren't porn, either, though.  

Can't be.


----------



## koshergrl

As I said, Playboy's covers are intentionally non-pornographic in order to allow them to market their paper on standard newstands.

I have pictures of myself, pool side as well. They are also not porn. But PLAYBOY is a porn magazine.


----------



## Mr Natural

If Playboy is to be considered porn, then the nude paintings by the Renaissance masters also have to be considered porn.


----------



## koshergrl

So let's take stock...

Playboy intentionally uses decently covered women for their covers. Those pics are not "porn".

But Playboy is still a porn magazine.

So..if my avie is like the covers of Playboy, my avie is not porn.

Dead headed idiots.


----------



## Liability

Mr Clean said:


> If Playboy is to be considered porn, then the nude paintings by the Renaissance masters also have to be considered porn.



Some of which focused heavily on the vulva!

Or, perhaps I'm confusing the work of the Renaissance masters with something I saw on the net.

It happens.


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> As I said, Playboy's covers are intentionally non-pornographic in order to allow them to market their paper on standard newstands.
> 
> I have pictures of myself, pool side as well. They are also not porn. But PLAYBOY is a porn magazine.



Saying Playboy is porn, is like saying coffee is a narcotic.


----------



## Liability

High_Gravity said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, Playboy's covers are intentionally non-pornographic in order to allow them to market their paper on standard newstands.
> 
> I have pictures of myself, pool side as well. They are also not porn. But PLAYBOY is a porn magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying Playboy is porn, is like saying coffee is a narcotic.
Click to expand...


Actually, denying that Playboy is porn is like denying that aspirin is a drug.


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> So let's take stock...
> 
> Playboy intentionally uses decently covered women for their covers. Those pics are not "porn".
> 
> But Playboy is still a porn magazine.
> 
> So..if my avie is like the covers of Playboy, my avie is not porn.
> 
> Dead headed idiots.



Only idiot I see here is you with your scantily covered lady avatar going on an anti porn crusade, cover the fuck up if you are going to do that, do you show up drunk to your AA meetings as well?


----------



## Liability

Lay off koshergrl.

Her avie isn't porn.  But I like her avie.

WTF is up with commentary that might get her to change it?

Somebody isn't thinking this through!


----------



## High_Gravity

Liability said:


> Lay off koshergrl.
> 
> Her avie isn't porn.  But I like her avie.
> 
> WTF is up with commentary that might get her to change it?
> 
> Somebody isn't thinking this through!



I don't want her to change it, but to criticize Playboy and have a scantily clad woman in your avatar is hypocritical, thats like speaking against smoking but you have a pack of Newport 100's in your avatar.


----------



## koshergrl

Lol. It's just the same old same old. "We like porn so cover yourself and get rid of the attractive pictures!"

Lunacy.


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> Lol. It's just the same old same old. "We like porn so cover yourself and get rid of the attractive pictures!"
> 
> Lunacy.



Not at all, you condemning playboy while using a pic like that for your avatar is lunacy though.


----------



## BDBoop

/watches KG twist in the wind


----------



## koshergrl

High_Gravity said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lay off koshergrl.
> 
> Her avie isn't porn. But I like her avie.
> 
> 
> WTF is up wi
Click to expand...


----------



## koshergrl

High_Gravity said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. It's just the same old same old. "We like porn so cover yourself and get rid of the attractive pictures!"
> 
> Lunacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, you condemning playboy while using a pic like that for your avatar is lunacy though.
Click to expand...

 
My avatar isn't pornography.

The cover of Playboy isn't pornography. That's the whole point of the cover. It provides a cover of decency to porn.

And idiots like you swallow whole then go into the bathroom to jack off, patting on yourself that what you're looking at is "tasteful".


----------



## Liability

High_Gravity said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lay off koshergrl.
> 
> Her avie isn't porn.  But I like her avie.
> 
> WTF is up with commentary that might get her to change it?
> 
> Somebody isn't thinking this through!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want her to change it, but to criticize Playboy and have a scantily clad woman in your avatar is hypocritical, thats like speaking against smoking but you have a pack of Newport 100's in your avatar.
Click to expand...


Not really.

One can concede the aesthetic beauty of (some) women without agreeing that it's appropriate to totally objectify them -- in the sense of sexual exploitation.

Not all expression of sexuality is necessarily exploitative, either.


----------



## koshergrl

The same people who claim that people who object to porn should never wear swimming suits are the same ones who claim that people who object to abortion must adhere to certain political beliefs (pacifism).

It's typical of their rhetorical schizophrenia, and indicative of their determination to either silence or otherwise control opposition to the oppressive, criminal policies they support.


----------



## BDBoop

Somebody let me know when her avvie is clothed again. I'm doing my part to support the "NO PORN" movement.


----------



## geauxtohell

Liability said:


> Playboy is porn.  It aint especially hardcore porn.  But porn is still porn.  (Not all porn is created equal.)
> 
> Koshergrl's avie is simply not porn.  It is a semi-suggestive image of a pretty young woman.
> 
> Lindsay Lohan will be doing "porn" in a mild way if she gets naked for Playboy.  I wouldn't buy the issue or even go out of my way to take a peek at her photo-spread.  And I'm not offended at porn, per se, either.
> 
> I'm just not all that interested in poor old Lindsay Lohan.  I deem her a troubled young woman and I think she's presently heading for an tragic end.  So, money issues notwithstanding, I don't think Playboy is a good move for her in terms of her long term health and well-being.
> 
> I also don't give a damn if she's a lesbian or not.



In your opinion Playboy is "porn".  

Obviously, as you are well aware, there has been some difficulty in defining this issue.

I know it when I see it - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## geauxtohell

koshergrl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. It's just the same old same old. "We like porn so cover yourself and get rid of the attractive pictures!"
> 
> Lunacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, you condemning playboy while using a pic like that for your avatar is lunacy though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My avatar isn't pornography.
> 
> The cover of Playboy isn't pornography. That's the whole point of the cover. It provides a cover of decency to porn.
> 
> And idiots like you swallow whole then go into the bathroom to jack off, patting on yourself that what you're looking at is "tasteful".
Click to expand...


And again:

Define "porn".  

Your avatar isn't, but playboy is?

Why?  Where do you draw the line?


----------



## BDBoop

Why does she know so much about men, bathrooms, Playboy? Methinks KG is no lady.


----------



## Dot Com

Will Lindsay Lohan Bare It All in Playboy Spread? | Story | Wonderwall

for some reason. the jpg's on msn's wonderwall take ages to appear on my screen if they appear at all


----------



## NYcarbineer

Be nice now.  Lindsay Lohan is a perfect example of what Republicans call  a 
'job creator'.


----------



## Trajan

looking ahead a decade I see an obit sadly with her name in it, where in she dies like Sharon Stone in Casino...


----------



## L.K.Eder

koshergrl said:


> Suck my left tit, you stupid twat.






ts ts ts


----------



## uscitizen

koshergrl said:


> For those who think Playboy is wholesome:
> 
> Dead Playboy Playmates - Who's Alive and Who's Dead



for those who think Catholic Priests are wholesome.

....  You all know the story.

Or preachers in the USA in sex scandals?

Pedo scout leaders?

Teachers in sex scandals?

Mothers who murder their children?

But yes being a Bunny is not wholesome, just like being a movie star.
Neither are conducive to a stable real life.


----------



## koshergrl

BDBoop said:


> Why does she know so much about men, bathrooms, Playboy? Methinks KG is no lady.


 
Methinks you're turned on.


----------



## BDBoop

Ya GOTTA stop showing your ass, honey. Clothed or not, people can see that you have some serious issues in the wtfery department.


----------



## koshergrl

wtfery?


----------



## koshergrl

I do not know what wtfery is, but I do know this..I get a kick out of those ridiculous posters who are consistently spanked and then draw attention to the fact by continually crowing that they've won something, lol.


----------



## Sherry

BDBoop said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, we all know  how wholesome the girls who hang at the Playboy mansion are.
> 
> And you asswipes think it's funny to encourage young girls to fall into that life. It's disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO look at you with your avatar and you are criticizing women who show off their bodies? what a fucking hypocrite you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering when somebody would make that point. Talk about two-faced and full of it.
Click to expand...


Hey, I brought the avatar up back on page 3.

Anyway, it's not evil to admire the female form, clothed or unclothed. Scolding men for enjoying it, even if it does culminate in masturbation (which is also not evil), is just silly. You can take anything to an extreme and use examples to suit an agenda, but soft porn is not a moral crime in my opinion. We live in a country in which we're free to approve or disapprove of the choice to view it. Also, it's our job as parents to give our girls the confidence and self-esteem to make their own healthy choices. Are there women who get involved in this lifestyle because they come from a dysfunctional background? Of course, but it's also wrong to assume that all of the women do, and/or that they don't enjoy it.


----------



## rdean

Liability said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdork apparently thinks that LiLo is a "**** with teeth."
> 
> Badly stained yellow teeth at that.
> 
> Is that what they mean by a "special vagina?"
Click to expand...


She does have yellow teeth.  Perhaps she **** help it.


----------



## uscitizen

Ahh Yes KG the right wingnutz.
You don't eat catfish do you?


----------



## westwall

koshergrl said:


> For those who think Playboy is wholesome:
> 
> Dead Playboy Playmates - Who's Alive and Who's Dead






Not to belabour the point, but the list shows 9 playmates that died of either murder, suicide, or drug overdose.  Nine out of at least 684 playmates.  That's a lower rate of suicide then the national average.  It's also a lower rate of drug overdose but a higher then average rate of murder (calculated per 100,000).  That's actually pretty impressive.

In other words they do better then your average high school student right now for the most part.


----------



## Liability

rdean said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdork apparently thinks that LiLo is a "**** with teeth."
> 
> Badly stained yellow teeth at that.
> 
> Is that what they mean by a "special vagina?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She does have yellow teeth.  Perhaps she **** help it.
Click to expand...


You have a tiny brain.  Clearly you ****.  Help it.


----------



## DavidS

FuelRod said:


> This is really quite sad.  Not the first troubled starlet to be spit out the bottom of the porn industry.
> Hope she is not the next Dana Plato.
> 
> Source: Lindsay Lohan To Pose For Playboy - Yahoo! OMG!



No, what would be sad is if YOU posed for Playboy.

Playboy is quite softcore and to be in it with the photographers they hire and the Photoshopping they use, is an honor for most women. There's nothing wrong with the human body - people like you need to stop associating nudity with "Original Sin" and need to start accepting that the human body is a beautiful, wonderful work of art.

That being said, LiLo's pretty beat up. This will require a lot of work.


----------



## koshergrl

I think the human body is a work of art.

 Playboy is porn and I hate to see desperate young women who think the only thing they have worth anything is their bodies. It doesn't matter if it's hard or soft core. It's still porn.


----------



## Zander

She has a nice body. Good for her.


----------



## Dabs

Zander said:


> She has a nice body. Good for her.



Yeah, good for her.
She also has a drug addiction problem, problem with obeying the law, from the looks of things, she also has stained yellow teeth, from what I hear, they said she was on meth too.
She's got it all going on......to hell with her career and her health......let's just everyone see the little lady naked


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

what will the headline say?

Lindsay LOWHAND...gets extra time alone...see her court the judge...only her attorney knows...


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. It's just the same old same old. "We like porn so cover yourself and get rid of the attractive pictures!"
> 
> Lunacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, you condemning playboy while using a pic like that for your avatar is lunacy though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My avatar isn't pornography.
> 
> The cover of Playboy isn't pornography. That's the whole point of the cover. It provides a cover of decency to porn.
> 
> And idiots like you swallow whole then go into the bathroom to jack off, patting on yourself that what you're looking at is "tasteful".
Click to expand...


I don't read Playboy moron, I haven't bought an issue of that magazine in almost 10 years its not really my tastes, you said you don't like porn and I said fine and thats your opinion, but I really can't stand you religious wack jobs when you try and force your beliefs on others. As a matter a fact take you can take your condescending bitchy holier than thou attitude and shove it up your ass and go fuck yourself.


----------



## High_Gravity

westwall said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who think Playboy is wholesome:
> 
> Dead Playboy Playmates - Who's Alive and Who's Dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to belabour the point, but the list shows 9 playmates that died of either murder, suicide, or drug overdose.  Nine out of at least 684 playmates.  That's a lower rate of suicide then the national average.  It's also a lower rate of drug overdose but a higher then average rate of murder (calculated per 100,000).  That's actually pretty impressive.
> 
> In other words they do better then your average high school student right now for the most part.
Click to expand...


I can show you a report of the syk rocketing suicides in the Military along with the rising domestic violence cases, alcohol abuse and drug abuse since we started going to war in 2001, does that mean the Military is "evil" like Playboy is?


----------



## Douger

koshergrl said:


> I think the human body is a work of art.
> 
> Playboy is porn and I hate to see desperate young women who think the only thing they have worth anything is their bodies.


Any questions ?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQdhMSEqhfg]Uhhh...what did she just say?? Miss Teen South Carolina 2007 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Two Thumbs

FuelRod said:


> This is really quite sad.  Not the first troubled starlet to be spit out the bottom of the porn industry.
> Hope she is not the next Dana Plato.
> 
> Source: Lindsay Lohan To Pose For Playboy - Yahoo! OMG!



she's been rode hard and put away wet.

I don't think there's enough people that care to make it worth it for Playboy.


----------



## Dabs

Douger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the human body is a work of art.
> 
> Playboy is porn and I hate to see desperate young women who think the only thing they have worth anything is their bodies.
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions ?
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQdhMSEqhfg]Uhhh...what did she just say?? Miss Teen South Carolina 2007 - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


What she said was BABBLE ~LoL~
I would not have been able to contain my giggles if I had been sitting somewhere in that audience....how the hell did she make it that far?????
Oh.....nevermind


----------



## bayoubill

hadn't paid that much attention to LL...

but I gotta admit...

I felt the stirrings of a stiffy when I saw the pic of her being led from the courtroom with her hands handcuffed behind her back...


----------



## Dabs

bayoubill said:


> hadn't paid that much attention to LL...
> 
> but I gotta admit...
> 
> I felt the stirrings of a stiffy when I saw the pic of her being led from the courtroom with her hands handcuffed behind her back...



You fucking sicko pervert   

Hey, whatever floats your boat. But when I saw photos of Lohan, I saw a drug addict, and now that it has been announced she is doing meth and her teeth are starting to rot and decay, that makes her even more gross to me.


----------



## Harry Dresden

High_Gravity said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has a nice body for the most part, I am ok with this move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too, especially after I saw her in the movie Machete, she has a nice little body on her.
Click to expand...


you guys are sick.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

koshergrl said:


> I love wathcing men pretend that Playboy is wholesome fun.



pretend?.....i read those wholesome jokes every month....


----------



## Zander

Dabs said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has a nice body. Good for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, good for her.
> She also has a drug addiction problem, problem with obeying the law, from the looks of things, she also has stained yellow teeth, from what I hear, they said she was on meth too.
> She's got it all going on......to hell with her career and her health......let's just everyone see the little lady naked
Click to expand...


It's her life. At least she's being well compensated..


----------



## Dabs

Zander said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has a nice body. Good for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, good for her.
> She also has a drug addiction problem, problem with obeying the law, from the looks of things, she also has stained yellow teeth, from what I hear, they said she was on meth too.
> She's got it all going on......to hell with her career and her health......let's just everyone see the little lady naked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's her life. At least she's being well compensated..
Click to expand...


Yep, it's her life. I could care less what she does with it. But it's also my opinion.....and I think there are better ways to be "compensated" than showing off a naked body to the world. But hey...that's just me and my funky southern wicked ways 
Weird aren't I??


----------



## Zander

Dabs said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, good for her.
> She also has a drug addiction problem, problem with obeying the law, from the looks of things, she also has stained yellow teeth, from what I hear, they said she was on meth too.
> She's got it all going on......to hell with her career and her health......let's just everyone see the little lady naked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's her life. At least she's being well compensated..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, it's her life. I could care less what she does with it. But it's also my opinion.....and I think there are better ways to be "compensated" than showing off a naked body to the world. But hey...that's just me and my funky southern wicked ways
> Weird aren't I??
Click to expand...

Not at all - she's the weird one. That being said, I don't think the kind of nudity you see in Playboy is at all degrading to women.


----------



## koshergrl

Of course it is.


----------



## rdean

Liability said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> rdork apparently thinks that LiLo is a "**** with teeth."
> 
> Badly stained yellow teeth at that.
> 
> Is that what they mean by a "special vagina?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She does have yellow teeth.  Perhaps she **** help it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a tiny brain.  Clearly you ****.  Help it.
Click to expand...


Ever notice how much in common you have with a ****?  I mean besides the teeth.


----------



## Liability

rdean said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> She does have yellow teeth.  Perhaps she **** help it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a tiny brain.  Clearly you ****.  Help it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever notice how much in common you have with a ****?  I mean besides the teeth.
Click to expand...


Wow.  That took a while, but when I suggested you are a ****, you came back with a "oh yeah?  Well you, too!"



You got laughed at a lot by 3rd graders, didn't you?

And that was in every grade you were ever in, wasn't it?


----------



## masquerade

Michael Lohan Leaps From Tree to Flee Police Hours After Release « CBS Tampa



> Once police received a green light to arrest Lindsay Lohans father, they drove to the Tahitian Inn where he was staying.
> 
> Seeing police, Lohan jumped, injured his foot and gave a hobbled chase. Police said he was then arrested without incident.


----------



## koshergrl

Yuck, what a barfbag. He looks like an addict, too.


----------



## Zander

masquerade said:


> Michael Lohan Leaps From Tree to Flee Police Hours After Release « CBS Tampa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once police received a green light to arrest Lindsay Lohans father, they drove to the Tahitian Inn where he was staying.
> 
> Seeing police, Lohan jumped, injured his foot and gave a hobbled chase. Police said he was then arrested without incident.
Click to expand...


well,  the fruit doesn't fall far from the tree.......or in this case the fruitcake.


----------



## Dabs

The whole family is fucked up~
To hell with them all.....what can I say??
I'm a bit pissy today ~LoL~


----------



## Dragon

koshergrl said:


> Of course it is.



You still haven't said why you think so. All you did was link a list of Playmates and how they died, and make a general statement that all "porn" degrades women, which you also did not explain.

Does porn also degrade men? There are plenty of male porn stars out there. What's degrading about it exactly?

Is sexuality itself degrading? Is a woman who openly exhibits her sex appeal degrading herself? Is a movie star or pop music star who is a sex symbol and openly exhibits sex appeal degrading herself/himself? Was that true of Madonna at her height, for example?

It is only degrading if one does it in the nude?


----------



## koshergrl

You obviously enjoy porn.

Yuck.


----------



## Dragon

koshergrl said:


> You obviously enjoy porn.



What's obvious is that you are avoiding the questions.


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> You obviously enjoy porn.
> 
> Yuck.



Who cares if he does? grow the fuck up, nobody is forcing you to watch it.


----------



## BDBoop

I'm still not following how she can talk about sick men thinking sick things - and then wear that avatar. But when SHE does it, it's different.

Somehow.


----------



## High_Gravity

BDBoop said:


> I'm still not following how she can talk about sick men thinking sick things - and then wear that avatar. But when SHE does it, it's different.
> 
> Somehow.



Yup and how she always talks about men jerking off in bathrooms and telling people to suck her tits, she might not like porn but she can sure dirty talk with the best of them. She has a mouth like a phone sex operator.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Sallow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next stop? The porn industry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite, she won't go that route unless there are no other options period, once you start in porn you can never shake the stigma and you will belong to that world forever. Playboy is pretty soft anyways and is hardly porn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's already done full frontal nudity in the film "Machete". I dunno why this is even a bump.
Click to expand...


No she didnt. Rewatch the movie, it was a body double and obvious.


----------



## BDBoop

High_Gravity said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not following how she can talk about sick men thinking sick things - and then wear that avatar. But when SHE does it, it's different.
> 
> Somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup and how she always talks about men jerking off in bathrooms and telling people to suck her tits, she might not like porn but she can sure dirty talk with the best of them. She has a mouth like a phone sex operator.
Click to expand...


You'd think after all these decades I'd be used to the salty water coming out of the allegedly pure source ... 


> James 3
> 
> Taming the Tongue
> 
> 1 Not many of you should become teachers, my fellow believers, because you know that we who teach will be judged more strictly. 2 We all stumble in many ways. Anyone who is never at fault in what they say is perfect, able to keep their whole body in check.
> 3 When we put bits into the mouths of horses to make them obey us, we can turn the whole animal. 4 Or take ships as an example. Although they are so large and are driven by strong winds, they are steered by a very small rudder wherever the pilot wants to go. 5 Likewise, the tongue is a small part of the body, but it makes great boasts. Consider what a great forest is set on fire by a small spark. 6 The tongue also is a fire, a world of evil among the parts of the body. It corrupts the whole body, sets the whole course of ones life on fire, and is itself set on fire by hell.
> 
> 7 All kinds of animals, birds, reptiles and sea creatures are being tamed and have been tamed by mankind, 8 but no human being can tame the tongue. It is a restless evil, full of deadly poison.
> 
> 9 With the tongue we praise our Lord and Father, and with it we curse human beings, who have been made in Gods likeness. 10 Out of the same mouth come praise and cursing. My brothers and sisters, this should not be. 11 Can both fresh water and salt water flow from the same spring? 12 My brothers and sisters, can a fig tree bear olives, or a grapevine bear figs? Neither can a salt spring produce fresh water.
> 
> Two Kinds of Wisdom
> 
> 13 Who is wise and understanding among you? Let them show it by their good life, by deeds done in the humility that comes from wisdom. 14 But if you harbor bitter envy and selfish ambition in your hearts, do not boast about it or deny the truth. 15 Such wisdom does not come down from heaven but is earthly, unspiritual, demonic. 16 For where you have envy and selfish ambition, there you find disorder and every evil practice.
> 17 But the wisdom that comes from heaven is first of all pure; then peace-loving, considerate, submissive, full of mercy and good fruit, impartial and sincere. 18 Peacemakers who sow in peace reap a harvest of righteousness.


----------



## Dot Com

koshergrl said:


> Yuck, what a barfbag. He looks like an addict, too.



Judge much?


----------



## Wicked Jester

Are they going to photoshop her "meth mouth"?........'cause that wench has got some seriously nasty teeth.


----------



## koshergrl

Dot Com said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck, what a barfbag. He looks like an addict, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judge much?
Click to expand...

 
Oh, I'm sorry. I should support him in his endeavor to knock the crap out of his girlfriend, threaten to throw her off a tall building, and idiotically elude police.

And he looks like a real *wholesome* dude in those mug shots. I'm sure he really is.


----------



## Liability

Wicked Jester said:


> Are they going to photoshop her "meth mouth"?........'cause that wench has got some seriously nasty teeth.



No.  Cosmetic dentistry is the answer.


----------



## USArmyRetired

Ironic about some here saying the next stop is porn for her. Here are scenes shot of Lindsay Lohan starring as famous 70's porn star Linda Lovelace in a biography movie about her called 'Inferno' where Lohan did explicit almost x-rated sex scenes and then was fired from the role and replaced.


Pics of her as Linda Lovelace:
















The real Lovelace:





Lindsay Lohan Fired:
http://blog.moviefone.com/2010/11/20/lindsay-lohan-fired-linda-lovelace-biopic-inferno/

Lindsay Lohan's star turn in the Linda Lovelace biopic 'Inferno' looked as if it could mark the troubled actress's professional comeback. But instead, after waiting months for her to emerge from rehab, 'Inferno' director Matthew Wilder now tells E! Online he has dropped Lohan from the project.

Earlier this month, Wilder indicated to Moviefone that he was dedicated to making the film with Lohan. "She'll finish her rehab and get out and, you know, life will go on," he said. "So, in brief: We are doing this with her, we are committed to her, and we are not squishy or fudging about that at all."

But just a few weeks later, Wilder is singing a different tune. "We are withdrawing our offer from Lindsay Lohan," he told E!, citing the difficulties of insuring the actress as a main obstacle to working with her. "We are currently in negotiations [with another actress] and working out the legalities of bringing her onboard."


----------



## Synthaholic

koshergrl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love wathcing men pretend that Playboy is wholesome fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is wholesome fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, we all know  how wholesome the girls who hang at the Playboy mansion are.
> 
> And you asswipes think it's funny to encourage young girls to fall into that life. It's disgusting.
Click to expand...


<reads post>

<looks at your avatar>

<reads post again>

  I love irony!


----------



## Synthaholic

Baruch Menachem said:


> Ooopse, seems she is out on bail.   And she actually showed up for community service.


Yeah, she's doing community service down at the morgue.

It gives her a chance to visit her career.


----------



## Synthaholic

Political Junky said:


> She'll get top dollar for that spread.


Supposedly $1 million, to see her naked.

Bill Maher cracked that they are gonna be pissed when they find out all they had to do was buy her a drink.


----------



## Synthaholic

martybegan said:


> I just hope we get to see the Lindsay from a few years ago, when she had some meat on her bones, not the anorexic Lindsay you see currently.
> 
> *There is something very unsexy about feeling the need to offer a girl a sandwich when you see her naked*.




I'd offer her a footlong.


----------



## Synthaholic

High_Gravity said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I not surprised??
> Lohan has been a troubled person for quite some time, and as somebody already mentioned....desperate times call for desperate measures.
> Her 'acting' career....if one could it that, will never be on the game again. Who is going to want her??
> Her Mother and Father both seem to be worthless as parents.
> She needs money....and if this was what she has left to turn to, her and most others like her, are going to go for it.
> Do I think she's wise??.....No.
> Do I think it will make her more famous??...No....maybe for the teenage nerds.
> Will I look at, or purchase the Playboy she's in??....a big fuck no!
> She probably thinks what she's planning to do now, is the right thing for her...but I'm betting, years down the road, she will have regrets.
> Posing for Playboy tho, doesn't always mean one has to be entirely naked.
> Demi Moore posed on the cover of Playboy....I think it was Playboy, maybe it was another magazine (??)....while she was about 8 months pregnant, and she had her legs curved so nothing in the pubic area was shown and she had her arms and hands placed over her breasts. She really did look quite pretty, and no "naughty" body parts were shown, and yet she was naked. I thought that was tastefully done.
> Somehow tho, I don't expect Lohan's posing in Playboy to be listed as "tastefully" ~LoL~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some portion of your post could describe Robert Downey Jr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or Mel Gibson but he is actually way worse.
Click to expand...

What Mel Gibson does in his private life has absolutely nothing to do with his work.

All these people who say they will never go see another Gibson movie, or Arnold movie, or Roman Polanski movie, or whoever is just depriving themselves for no good reason.  What do I care if Gibson is an anti-Semite?  It doesn't affect me at all.  It doesn't affect the average Jew, either.  And I really enjoyed "Edge Of Darkness".


----------



## BDBoop

Okay? We weren't talking about anti-semitism, we were talking about addiction and recovery.


----------



## koshergrl

I'm not convinced he's an anti-Semite, anyway. I think he's an alcoholic who occasionally goes on an insane rant. ?There's a reason his intelligent, strong-minded wife has supported him for decades, including during the aftermath of his unfortunate romp with the crazy Russian chick.


----------



## mudwhistle

Why am I not surprised.

Sorry, I'm not interested in looking at Lindsey Lohan's coochie.


----------



## mudwhistle

Synthaholic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some portion of your post could describe Robert Downey Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Mel Gibson but he is actually way worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Mel Gibson does in his private life has absolutely nothing to do with his work.
> 
> All these people who say they will never go see another Gibson movie, or Arnold movie, or Roman Polanski movie, or whoever is just depriving themselves for no good reason.  What do I care if Gibson is an anti-Semite?  It doesn't affect me at all.  It doesn't affect the average Jew, either.  And I really enjoyed "Edge Of Darkness".
Click to expand...


Mel Gibson talks about Jews the way most OWS protestors do....but he's guilty of being conservative, so he's not given a pass.


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some portion of your post could describe Robert Downey Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Mel Gibson but he is actually way worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Mel Gibson does in his private life has absolutely nothing to do with his work.
> 
> All these people who say they will never go see another Gibson movie, or Arnold movie, or Roman Polanski movie, or whoever is just depriving themselves for no good reason.  What do I care if Gibson is an anti-Semite?  It doesn't affect me at all.  It doesn't affect the average Jew, either.  And I really enjoyed "Edge Of Darkness".
Click to expand...


I guess you could say the same thing about Lindsay too, what she does in her private life should not effect her work.


----------



## Dragon

mudwhistle said:


> Mel Gibson talks about Jews the way most OWS protestors do



Are you capable of posting without lying? Just once?


----------



## Synthaholic

mudwhistle said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or Mel Gibson but he is actually way worse.
> 
> 
> 
> What Mel Gibson does in his private life has absolutely nothing to do with his work.
> 
> All these people who say they will never go see another Gibson movie, or Arnold movie, or Roman Polanski movie, or whoever is just depriving themselves for no good reason.  What do I care if Gibson is an anti-Semite?  It doesn't affect me at all.  It doesn't affect the average Jew, either.  And I really enjoyed "Edge Of Darkness".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mel Gibson talks about Jews the way most OWS protestors do....but he's guilty of being conservative, so he's not given a pass.
Click to expand...

It's not about giving him a pass, it's about judging his work, which I like.  I don't care about his private views.  I also don't hold his extreme and kooky Catholic-splinter-group views against him.


----------



## Synthaholic

High_Gravity said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or Mel Gibson but he is actually way worse.
> 
> 
> 
> What Mel Gibson does in his private life has absolutely nothing to do with his work.
> 
> All these people who say they will never go see another Gibson movie, or Arnold movie, or Roman Polanski movie, or whoever is just depriving themselves for no good reason.  What do I care if Gibson is an anti-Semite?  It doesn't affect me at all.  It doesn't affect the average Jew, either.  And I really enjoyed "Edge Of Darkness".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you could say the same thing about Lindsay too, what she does in her private life should not effect her work.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but I hate her work.


----------



## skookerasbil

Dana Plato........lol.........the only reason I watched that show with Willis was to see Kimberly answer the door!!!


----------



## koshergrl

Did Dana do Playboy? If so, another great example of the wholesomeness of Playboy.


----------



## syrenn

koshergrl said:


> Did Dana do Playboy? If so, another great example of the wholesomeness of Playboy.




Playboy is not much different then danielle steel novels.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Dragon said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mel Gibson talks about Jews the way most OWS protestors do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you capable of posting without lying? Just once?
Click to expand...

Yeah, RIIIIIIIIIIGGGGHHHHHTTTTT!

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMjm4LxFa1c[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3Y9CARUwio]Anti-Semitism at Occupy Wall Street Protest [CLEAN VERSION] - YouTube[/ame]

Like Obama, those OWS morons are anti-semitic lil' fuckwads to the core.


----------



## koshergrl

syrenn said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Dana do Playboy? If so, another great example of the wholesomeness of Playboy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playboy is not much different then danielle steel novels.
Click to expand...

 
I wasn't aware Danielle Steel hired young desperate women to take their clothes off in front of strangers.


----------



## Liability

Side-view shots of Ms. Lohan's breasts, taken at that  various events, are perfectly revealing.  Full frontal shots are considerably more revealing and readily available.

Oh nozies!

There will be nothing new (at least above the waist) for Playboy to "reveal."

Been there.  Seen that.

There are no "shots" (which can be properly posted at USMB) of Ms. Lohan below the waist, although several exist and are readily available.  All this means is that there's really nothing "below the waist" of Ms. Lohan which Playboy can "share" that the world hasn't already seen (or could have seen).

So the logical question is:  what the fuck is Playboy offering her money for?


----------



## High_Gravity

Liability said:


> Side-view shots of Ms. Lohan's breasts, taken at that  various events, are perfectly revealing.  Full frontal shots are considerably more revealing and readily available.
> 
> Oh nozies!
> 
> There will be nothing new (at least above the waist) for Playboy to "reveal."
> 
> Been there.  Seen that.
> 
> There are no "shots" (which can be properly posted at USMB) of Ms. Lohan below the waist, although several exist and are readily available.  All this means is that there's really nothing "below the waist" of Ms. Lohan which Playboy can "share" that the world hasn't already seen (or could have seen).
> 
> So the logical question is:  what the fuck is Playboy offering her money for?



Heff must have heard Lindsay gives one hell of a blowjob.


----------

